# WTF on the GGB?



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Today I was riding south on the east side of the Golden Gate Bridge and I was stopped by a Bridge Patrol Officer right at the northern end. I assumed he was a real LEO. He looked at my messenger bag and said, "small bag, go ahead." 

Was he suggesting that if I had a larger bag I wouldn't be able to cross the bridge? 

Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Never had this happen and I cross the bridge 8 times a week. We do see the bridge patrol every morning but they stay in the Cushman parked in the North anchorage. That's really odd.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

In SF, unless you see a real badge, assume someone is trying to scam you or is crazy.


----------

